# Bronzer for NW45



## j4lyphe (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys jus wanted to know what bronzers wud suit me...shimmery or matte is fine as long as it isnt chunky/glittery


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

There are so many.  

Stila Sun Shade # 3 is great.  It's discontinued but easy to find.  It's semi-matte.

Bobbi Brown bronzers in Deep and Dark are great.  They are matte. 

Cargo's bronzer in Dark is awesome (shimmer).  I also use Prescriptives' Sun Trio in Dark (shimmer).  I have a Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer as well (semi-matte).

Laura Mercier makes a great bronzing duo called Pink Bronze (shimmer).  LORAC makes a fabulous bronzer in shade Glow (high shimmer/shine).  I also like MAC's Refined Deeper Bronze (shimmer) and Iman's bronzer in Clay (subtle shimmer).

An honorable mention would go to NARS' Casino.  Not the best, but nice. 


Too Faced is coming out with a new bronzer that has actual cocoa in it.  I really want to check it out.  Some others to look into that I personally haven't tried would be MUFE's Mat Bronze in probably Earth Bronze or Dark Bronze and Guerlain in Terracotta 4.  

I'm a bronzer whore, can you tell?


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cover Girl Queen Collection Natural Hue Mineral Bronzer in ebony bronze


----------



## Entice (Mar 30, 2009)

Try MAC Format..it's a blush but it's a beautiful bronze color.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2009)

^^I agree. Format is so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also love So Ceylon and Brunette MSFs.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

3rd the MAC Format!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Cover Girl Queen Collection Natural Hue Mineral Bronzer in ebony bronze_

 
these are my favorite seymone! i love them! affordable and readily accessible!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

i like format but it has a rosy tint, so i would be careful with it as a bronzer. a beautiful blush though!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Bobbi Brown's Deep Bronzer, I also Have MAC Refined Deeper Bronzer which I use on occasion; I like the look of the new Too Faced Chocolate one but I don't think I need ANY more bronzers lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I like Bobbi Brown's Deep Bronzer, I also Have MAC Refined Deeper Bronzer which I use on occasion; *I like the look of the new Too Faced Chocolate* one but I don't think I need ANY more bronzers lol._

 
I checked it out and it is most definitely a pass.  It has gotten rave reviews on MUA though.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 4, 2009)

Bronze cream colour base.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Cover Girl Queen Collection Natural Hue Mineral Bronzer in ebony bronze_

 
I picked this up at Walmart today.  It is the darkest bronzer I have ever seen and I am so happy about it!  I dusted it on lightly today over my Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation and MSF Natural with an oversized brush.  Gorgeous.  But I really bought this so that I can use it later in the summer applied with a denser brush with the Stila powder to balance it out/make sure my powder isn't ashy.  I'm excited.  It is exactly what I was looking for.  I think that brings my bronzer count up to 15 now.  Yikes!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Cover Girl Queen Collection Natural Hue Mineral Bronzer in ebony bronze_

 
i realized that didn't add to help! but this is definitely my recommendation. i love all of the bronzers!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

Nars Casino


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 12, 2009)

gold deposit msf


----------

